# Red Cherry Lashes Haul



## mintymilky (Jul 4, 2014)

I recently bought these lashes via eBay (seller: YoneLay)




  What are your favourite Red Cherry lashes to achieve a natural look?
  Which ones do you like to use for everyday wear?


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

I've heard several people rave about those lashes. I'm curious about them. I'd also like to know which ones achieve a more natural look, since I know a  lot of their lashes are super dramatic (one person bought a few pairs and said the looked ridiculous).


----------



## Lafemmenoire1 (Jul 17, 2014)

I agree they are pretty dramatic


----------



## mintymilky (Jul 24, 2014)

I tried the 747S, 747M, DW and 213 so far.

  747S and 213 are sooo pretty and I'd use them at daytime.
  747M is pretty, too, but the fibres are too long for my eyes. If you have big eyes and long natural lashes, these are gonna blend in better.
  DW is also nice but a bit on the dramatic side.


----------

